# Blazers @ Lakers game thread



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Finally opening game of the regular season!

Anyone else going to chat with me during the game or am I'm going to talk to myself?

Go Blazers!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I hope they don't start the Blazers game until this Celtic game is over!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Once again, good luck tonight!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks! But we don't need luck, we got skill!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If you get lonely in here mgb, come over to the Laker's game thread and chat. We don't bite.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Please no OT!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Dammit Nate! Put Sergio In!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Cleveland Gave That Away.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If you get lonely in here mgb, come over to the Laker's game thread and chat. We don't bite.


Laker forum? *shudder*


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Cleveland Gave That Away.


Good! Now put the Blazers game on! It's already started most likely. They said three mins.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

3-0 Lakers


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

They said block shot by Oden? Show it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Glad Oden is out now.

The whole team was passing on open shots to force the ball into him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Need Rudy to come in to give us some offense.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

so much for Blakes defense.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

There's Rudy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Finally a basket. Damn a easy basket right back.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Odom is getting a pass on shoving


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a pass.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey! 6 players!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Down 10 and we have played TERRIBLE. So there is hope


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blake at PG = 12-22.

Sergio at PG = 2-2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rudy Fernandez is going to be the real deal in this league.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blake 2 assists in 10:48

Sergio 1 assist in 1:12


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Getting arse kicked...fudge bunnies.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

still early. Blazers are just trying to lull the Lakers into a false sense of security. Ya, that's it.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

All of a sudden I really really really miss Martell


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

at least Rudy's playing tonight.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Phil Jackson going for the Clark Kent look but comes up more like Dilbert.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Farmar pushes off with his elbow every time but no call.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

doug collins is an idiot. down 11 and he says the blazers are right back into the game... then ariza hits a 3.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oden isn't doing well, but I do like seeing him battle under the basket.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I blame this on TNT for not letting us see the start of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mgb said:


> Thanks! But we don't need luck, we got skill!


I can see that now. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy telegraphed that pass.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

hey we got a foul call!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Rudy is the truth. My fav player on your team. (no ****)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I can see that now. :biggrin:


It ain't over.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i'm sick of the 'no ****' on message boards. the fact you say 'no ****' makes you look homosexual.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nobody is moving w/o the ball.

Oden gets triple-teamed and nobody comes to help him.

Basic basketball, guys.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Maybe I won't care that Comcast is holding 69 games hostage.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

**** Barkley!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

deanwoof said:


> i'm sick of the 'no ****' on message boards. the fact you say 'no ****' makes you look homosexual.


Not even... the use of the smiley warranted a 'no ****'. 

eace:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on guys, this is one half of one game. Give them some time.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Joel is clearly the best center in the game.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Oden is looking a bit sluggish.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Joel and Rudy may be the best players tonight on the Blazers side. What puzzles me is why Joel has posted up 2 or 3 times already.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

No Oden. Don't like that.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

TO heatin' up


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, Roy's 3 was way off.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Roy must have hit the strip clubs late last night.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Maybe he saw Happy Dan?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

down by 8


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

how is that not charging on kobe?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Back to 15 and Kobe's at the line.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

how was that not a foul on Radmanovic when Aldridge was going for position and then forced up a terrible shot?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Dammit nate! Put sergio in!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm surprised Oden isn't back yet. I guess if it's a sprain they'd put ice on it?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Just heard Oden's off to the hospital.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kidding.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Foot not ankle. Don't like that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

He hurt it when he was tackled so someone might have landed on it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think the Blazers will play much better at home. That is a sign of a young team not playing well on the road. Add to that them playing a semi decent team.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Bayless!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy scores!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy for 3!!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm surprised Fisher isnt killing us. He normally shoes like a mad man when his team is winning.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damnit Oden, just stay healthy already!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Oden's new nickname is The Big Hurt


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

so i've noticed tonight during both games, whoever TNT interviewed after the 1st quarter lost.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Interesting lineup, LMA, Fyre, Rudy, Roy, and Bayless.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Joel
TO
Rudy
Bayless
Sergio

bench the rest please


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, we have two back to backs starting Friday in seven days?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> so i've noticed tonight during both games, whoever TNT interviewed after the 1st quarter lost.


otherwise known as the road team?


----------



## TG2000 (Feb 26, 2006)

I usually don't care too much about injuries to players on other teams, but I really hope for the sake of Oden and the Blazers that this injury is nothing serious and they're just being overly precautious. But it's gotta be nerve racking to be a blazers fan right now...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy is giving it up to much. He should have taken that 3 instead of giving it to Bayless.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow if his foot is injured, he is really gonna lose a lot of athleticism.. first the knee, then a foot, thats a bad combo.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Doug Collins bores me.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> Wow if his foot is injured, he is really gonna lose a lot of athleticism.. first the knee, then a foot, thats a bad combo.


Durant looks better every day.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Mid foot sprain. That did look painful.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game guys - going to need more skill next time - hope the Oden injury isn't anything serious.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I thoroughly enjoyed that. Sure hope Oden is okay though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It was a fun game. I was slightly worried when the lead got down to 14 a couple times. But Laker's held on. 

Hopefully Oden isn't seriously hurt. We know what it's like to not have our best center in the game.

Until next time.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Good game guys - going to need more skill next time - hope the Oden injury isn't anything serious.


Well one team played well. I agree about Oden, hopefully he's fine.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Hope he gets well soon. I wanna see him in full effect when he and Dwight showdown in a couple weeks. eace:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

From MB's blog on Oden's injury:



> The latest on this, as of late Tuesday night, is that's a mid-foot sprain, and he'll have it checked Wednesday. Doesn't sound too serious, and that's good news.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

mgb said:


> Roy is giving it up to much. He should have taken that 3 instead of giving it to Bayless.


that was the play that officially ended the game, but i think roy made the right play. bayless is a better shooter and was wide open. he'd knock that shot down almost every time.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Roy should have benched himself early on.

He was either ill, or stoned, I assume ill.

Anyone would have been better in his place.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

What's the over/under on victories by christmas? I'll say 10.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

at least we all know that Rudy Fernandez is the real deal. can't wait until the rest of the nation falls in love with him.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Like Charles Barkley Was Saying The First Game Doesnt Determine How A Team Does All Year


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know if Aldridge extended his range in anticipation of Greg Oden, but he didn't look good at all taking those shots 20 feet out. He should get back to working on his inside game and not settle for jumpers everytime.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> at least we all know that Rudy Fernandez is the real deal. can't wait until the rest of the nation falls in love with him.


He is awesome. Great player.


----------

